# H. coronatus (orchid) Hatching pics



## Cosmic (Oct 11, 2009)

A couple of pics taken this morning, actually managed to catch one of these hatching and thought Ideal photo opportunity, it's still continueing now


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 11, 2009)

Those look super cool hatching! nice pics


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice Pictures!

Hopefully mine hatch soon :S


----------



## mantisfart2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations mate  how many u got so far?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like shrimp! yummy!


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 11, 2009)

Love the pics!  I missed mine hatching.


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Looks like shrimp! yummy!


I thought the same thing! I was thinking they looked like tiny shrimp waiting for me to eat them.


----------

